# Sure Sign of Spring.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

To me, the most sure sign of spring in the mountains is the appearance of Erythronium grandiflorum, little yellow flower that I always called the avalanche lily, but most references call it the glacier lily. I took the mutt for a hike after work today and it does look like spring is indeed here.





They had a few friends.





Didn't find any mushrooms though. Anyway, spring is here, enjoy!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Geez, the arrowleaf balsa root is blooming already!!? It's getting time to hit Willard Bay for Wipers and Walleye.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

longbow said:


> Geez, the arrowleaf balsa root is blooming already!!? It's getting time to hit Willard Bay for Wipers and Walleye.


Done! Been three times already.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was totally expecting a picture of a girl in a bikini skiing.


-DallanC


----------

